# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  Agalychnis.spp Gets CITES Protection.

## Paul Rust

*On March 21 2010 The entire genus Agalychnis under proposition 13 of the* *Fifteenth meeting of the Conference of the Parties was ACCEPTED for protection under Appendix II. Below is the official document.*

----------


## John Clare

Thanks for posting this.  I was trying to get more details yesterday but couldn't lay my hands on them.  To anyone worried about their frogs becoming illegal, listing in Appendix II will only concern you if you're trying to send or receive these frogs across international borders.  Appendix II is less of a problem for hobbyists than Appendix I.

----------


## Paul Rust

You're welcome John, thanks for clarifying the meaning of the appendices.  :Smile:

----------


## John Clare

A good example of an Appendix II animal is the Axolotl salamander, _Ambystoma mexicanum_: http://www.axolotl.org. They are widely kept as pets and captive bred on a regular basis.  Provided they are not exported or imported across national borders, hobbyists have never been subject to CITES and buying/selling their pets.

----------

